# Freedom Fields Laundry Room June 2010



## Lamb Phall (Jun 22, 2010)

This was the Freedom Fields Hospital laundry room, after the hospital was closed and the last patients left in February 1998 the hospital was demolished sometime after.

The Laundry room was retained and stayed in use doing the laundry for Mount Gould Hospital for several years before closure around 2000.


----------



## Badoosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Graf room been thorughly cleaned by looks of it. Must have been the togs who take the models in there.


----------

